# Clean



## eno2

Iemand beweert op een forum "Eenmaal verslaafd, altijd verslaafd" Waarop ik repliceer met "Dus is het niet mogelijk om af te kicken en clean te blijven?". Ik heb de indruk dat er in het Nederlands geen goeie vertaling is van clean in deze context, en dat iedereen "clean" zou gebruiken. Of is "zuiver" wel courant? [hoe spreken jullie "repliceer" uit? Als "replikeer" of als "repliseer"? Zijn allebei goed?]


----------



## YellowOnline

[replikeer], want anders zou het naamwoord [replisasie] uitgesproken worden ipv. [replikatie].

Wat 'clean' betreft: tja, uiteindelijk is dat straattaal in het Engels die in het Nederlands binnengeslopen is en daardoor geen echt equivalent kent. Idem voor nog een hele resem vergelijkbare woorden, bv. junkie (want verslaafde = addict).


----------



## bibibiben

Sommige mensen beginnen al voorzichtig hier en daar _schoon_ te gebruiken in plaats van _clean, _maar echt gebruikelijk is het nog niet_._

De juiste uitspraak van _repliceer_ is [repliseer], zoals we ook [communiseer] zeggen en niet [communikeer]. Dat het bijbehorende naamwoord als [kommunikatie] wordt uitgesproken, is niet van belang. De zeldzame keren dat een k-uitspraak gehandhaafd blijft, wordt dat ook uitgedrukt in de spelling. Bij _confiscatie _[confiskatie] hoort _confis*qu*eren_ [konfiskeren]. Volgens Van Dale moeten degenen die [replikeer] zeggen (wat in Nederland nooit gebeurt, maar in België kennelijk wel), de spelling _replikeer_ hanteren.

In het algemeen geldt dat een c voor een e als een s klinkt. Enkele uitzonderingen zijn _ceramiek _(de spelling _keramiek_ is inmiddels gebruikelijker), _Cees_ (hoewel sommigen die deze naam dragen, willen worden aangesproken met [sees] en _sceptisch_ (al is de uitspraak [septisch] ook mogelijk).


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Sommige mensen beginnen al voorzichtig hier en daar _schoon_ te gebruiken in plaats van _clean, _maar echt gebruikelijk is het nog niet_._
> 
> [...]... zoals we ook [communiseer] zeggen en niet [communikeer]. [...].



Goed punt. Maar ik zeg wel degelijk [replikeer]


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Goed punt. Maar ik zeg wel degelijk [replikeer]


Ja, dat dacht ik wel.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Sommige mensen beginnen al voorzichtig hier en daar _schoon_ te gebruiken in plaats van _clean, _maar echt gebruikelijk is het nog niet_._
> 
> De juiste uitspraak van _repliceer_ is [repliseer], zoals we ook [communiseer] zeggen en niet [communikeer]. Dat het bijbehorende naamwoord als [kommunikatie] wordt uitgesproken, is niet van belang. De zeldzame keren dat een k-uitspraak gehandhaafd blijft, wordt dat ook uitgedrukt in de spelling. Bij _confiscatie _[confiskatie] hoort _confis*qu*eren_ [konfiskeren]. Volgens Van Dale moeten degenen die [replikeer] zeggen (wat in Nederland nooit gebeurt, maar in België kennelijk wel), de spelling _replikeer_ hanteren.
> 
> In het algemeen geldt dat een c voor een e als een s klinkt. Enkele uitzonderingen zijn _ceramiek _(de spelling _keramiek_ is inmiddels gebruikelijker), _Cees_ (hoewel sommigen die deze naam dragen, willen worden aangesproken met [sees] en _sceptisch_ (al is de uitspraak [septisch] ook mogelijk).


Ok thx. Repliceren is vernederlandst. confisqueren, appliqueren,  expliqueren niet...


----------



## matakoweg

replikeren ken ik niet, waarschijnlijk alleen door Vlamingen gebruikt


----------

